
Globish: the worldwide dialect of the third millennium - rglovejoy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/booksblog/2010/mar/29/globish-international-language
======
tokenadult
"Globish is not about the making of a 1500-word vocabulary, but about the way
in which Indians, Chinese and many Africans are now turning to English as a
liberating and modernising phenomenon (last year, the government of
francophone Rwanda not only applied to join the British Commonwealth but also
declared English to be the official language of the country)."

Fascinating article. The use of English (in the form the author describes as
"Globish") as a worldwide interlanguage is still growing very rapidly.

After edit: This link from the submitted article

[http://www.jpn-globish.com/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=120](http://www.jpn-
globish.com/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=120)

is helpful as an example of what the author is describing.

------
queensnake
Yeah, get ready for English to lose its articles ('a/an', 'the'). Being
exposed to Indians and Chinese I already find it's easy to leave them out.

Damn you, Indians and Chinese.

~~~
tokenadult
Russian (another Indo-European language) and Latin (the classical Indo-
European language in the Romance branch of the language family) both do just
fine without articles.

